# Fiorentina - Inter: 4-1



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Domenica 17 febbraio ore 20:45. Gara che ci interessa da vicino.


----------



## DannySa (15 Febbraio 2013)

Almeno un pari, la Fiorentina non può scansarsi così facilmente in casa poi.


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Febbraio 2013)

In ogni caso sarà un buon risultato, certo è che un uno secco sarebbe meglio.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Febbraio 2013)

nono quale pari, ci vuole una vittoria dei viola.


----------



## DennyJersey (16 Febbraio 2013)

Un bel pari e via.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Febbraio 2013)

bastonata spicologica dopo la tegola milito,ci vuole la vittoria viola...cosi magari vincendo nel derby li possiamo distanziare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2013)

vince la Fiorentina


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Io credo nella vittoria della Fiorentina. I viola hanno fatto 3 punti su 9 nelle ultime tre gare.


----------



## juventino (16 Febbraio 2013)

Vince la Fiorentina. Dubito che i viola perdano ancora.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2013)

non sopporto nessuno delle due, in tal caso guadagniamo punti qualsiasi sia il risultato


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2013)

Vada come vada noi ci guadagnamo su qualcuno o entrambi. Un bel pareggio andrebbe bene


----------



## Clint Eastwood (16 Febbraio 2013)

Un bel pareggio sarebbe la cosa migliore, se perdono questi arriveranno al derby piu' avvelenati e col pronostico dalla nostra parte. Preferisco di no.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Io preferisco la vittoria della Fiorentina.


----------



## Milangirl (16 Febbraio 2013)

si si speriamo per il pareggio!!


----------



## pennyhill (16 Febbraio 2013)

Non dico che tifo Inter, ma arrivare alla sosta con quattro squadre a giocarsi il terzo posto, eviterei


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non dico che tifo Inter, ma arrivare alla sosta con quattro squadre a giocarsi il terzo posto, eviterei


Oggi vincono i Viola e fino alla sosta crollano insieme alla Lazio


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Febbraio 2013)

Al di la del terzo posto che sarà una lotta tra voi e la Lazio,con voi strafavoriti

Il derby è gia segnato,e al netto di tutte le considerazioni tecniche:

1)4 derby di fila non li vinci

2)mancherà WALTER ADRIAN SAMUEL


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Al di la del terzo posto che sarà una lotta tra voi e la Lazio,con voi strafavoriti
> 
> Il derby è gia segnato,e al netto di tutte le considerazioni tecniche:
> 
> ...


E avremo Balotelli


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E avremo Balotelli



Con SAMUEL il neuronio mi faceva paura 0,senza di lui anche Spazzini mi farebbe paura


----------



## pennyhill (16 Febbraio 2013)

Samuel è un’assenza più pesante di Milito, Ranocchia e Jesus non sono scarsi, anzi, ma dover giocare con Silvestre e/o Chivu, sempre pronti all'amnesia, è un dramma.







Così sei competitivo anche senza Milito, soprattutto senza Cambiasso e Zanetti.


----------



## Prinz (16 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Al di la del terzo posto che sarà una lotta tra voi e la Lazio,con voi strafavoriti
> 
> Il derby è gia segnato,e al netto di tutte le considerazioni tecniche:
> 
> ...



Potrei condividere le tue gufa...oops, considerazioni se non fosse che abbiamo l'esiziale disgrazia costituita dall'infrasettimanale con i cataCANI


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Con SAMUEL il neuronio mi faceva paura 0,senza di lui anche Spazzini mi farebbe paura


Sarebbe stata, se non altro, una bella battaglia Neuronio vs Samuel 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Samuel è un’assenza più pesante di Milito, Ranocchia e Jesus non sono scarsi, anzi, ma dover giocare con Silvestre e/o Chivu, sempre pronti all'amnesia, è un dramma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per l'anno prossimo, questa, potrebbe essere una squadra super competitiva ma dovranno allungare la panchina. Al posto di Kuz però schiererei Gargano che recupera una quantità industriale di palloni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Febbraio 2013)

comunque vada,va bene a noi


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Febbraio 2013)

di considerazioni ce ne sono poche da fare!loro hanno vinto 3 derby di fila e sarebbe forse ora di vincerlo!però come dimostrato ampiamente negli ultimi anni non ci sono pronostici che tengano...sperem che questa volta vada bene a noi


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Ma Samuel mica ha il barbaro coraggio di recuperare per il derby???No perchè quando gioca lui mi girano altamente le balls.


----------



## Albijol (17 Febbraio 2013)

E intanto Cotechino ha segnato al suo debutto col Liverpool ahahah


----------



## pennyhill (17 Febbraio 2013)

*Fiorentina* 3-5-2: 1 Viviano; 40 Tomovic, 2 Gonzalo, 15 Savic; 11 Cuadrado, 10 Aquilani, 7 Pizarro, 20 Borja Valero, 23 Pasqual; 22 Ljajic, 8 Jovetic. 

_A disposizione_: 89 Neto, 4 Roncaglia, 5 Compper, 6 Sissoko, 9 El Hamdaoui, 12 Lupatelli, 18 Larrondo, 19 Llama, 21 Migliaccio, 27 Wolski, 30 Toni, 92 Romulo.

*Inter* 4-3-1-2: 1 Handanovic; 4 Zanetti, 23 Ranocchia, 40 Juan Jesus, 55 Nagatomo; 17 Kuzmanovic, 19 Cambiasso, 10 Kovacic; 14 Guarin; 99 Cassano, 8 Palacio. 

_A disposizione_: 27 Belec, 30 Carrizo, 6 Silvestre, 7 Schelotto, 11 Alvarez, 18 Rocchi, 21 Gargano, 24 Benassi, 31 Pereira, 42 Jonathan, 47 Colombi.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Che asino sto Jovetic


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ljajic titolare e toni in panca mah





Admin ha scritto:


> Che asino sto Jovetic



e sto giocatore sarebbe un top player e per prenderlo 35 milioni vogliono


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2013)

Sto joevetic è un giocatoretto...

Comunque è pazzesca sta florentia viola vorrei montella milan cavolo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

per voi Zanetti ce la farà a superare il Record di presenze di Maldini in Serie A??? il dopato è a 594 mentre Paolino è a 647


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Ljajic titolare e toni in panca mah



scusa Ljajic ora ho capito perchè


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2013)

Sto Joventic non ne azzeca una...


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

2-0 jovetic che gol.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sto Joventic non ne azzeca una...



Tifo'o!


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Madonna che gol!


----------



## DannySa (17 Febbraio 2013)

JoJoooooooooo


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Febbraio 2013)

eh bè!che gol


----------



## forzajuve (17 Febbraio 2013)

Joveticcccccc!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Jovetic ha bisogno di un salto di qualità che non potrà mai fare nella Fiorentina. Ha bisogno Cavani di una piazza più grande, a maggior ragione ne ha bisogno Jovetic.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2013)

Eh MilanWorld ....


----------



## DannySa (17 Febbraio 2013)

Per me ora Milito gliene fa 3


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per voi Zanetti ce la farà a superare il Record di presenze di Maldini in Serie A??? il dopato è a 594 mentre Paolino è a 647



secondo me si farà sicuramente ancora la prossima stagione.


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Febbraio 2013)

gonzalo rodriguez è da tenere d'occhio..quanti anni ha?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;127187 ha scritto:


> secondo me si farà sicuramente ancora la prossima stagione.



la prossima penso pure io...se fa altri 2 anni lo supera


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Li stanno massacrando


----------



## DannySa (17 Febbraio 2013)

Senza Handanovic erano 6-0


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> gonzalo rodriguez è da tenere d'occhio..quanti anni ha?


Vecchione, va bene per Firenze, non per Milano.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Per me ora Milito gliene fa 3



 cmq MW non tradisce mai


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> gonzalo rodriguez è da tenere d'occhio..quanti anni ha?


 e già fuori dai nostri piani e un 84.


----------



## Principe (17 Febbraio 2013)

Inter ridicolizzata


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Settimana prossima dobbiamo far piangere sangue ai cuginastri.


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vecchione, va bene per Firenze, non per Milano.



ah niente..pensavo fosse molto piu giovane


----------



## DannySa (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ahahahaa Ranocchia ci mostra le sue qualità balistiche


----------



## Frikez (17 Febbraio 2013)

Jovetic sopravvalutato


----------



## Doctore (17 Febbraio 2013)

ma tanto al derby li facciamo risollevare...siamo esperti a perdere contro squadre ridicole tipo la roma.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

si gioca a una sola porta poi già so come finisce 2 o massimo X. Stanno usando tutte le energie ora e poi puff si addormentano.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2013)

Esatto scometto che il derby non lo vinciamo... siamo esperti a far rinascere i morti.. che palle 4 derby di fila che si va a perdere  se accade mi faccio suora...


----------



## DannySa (17 Febbraio 2013)

Come già detto ieri la Fiorentina sta facendo di tutto per far pareggiare l'inter


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

finito primo tempo solo 2-0 poteva finire benissimo 4-0 e tutto ancora aperto secondo me finisce x 2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

la Fiorentina doveva chiuderla nel primo tempo...cmq bellissima partita


----------



## rossovero (17 Febbraio 2013)

Fine primo tempo: ho visto gli ultimi 10 minuti in *********. Ammazza, li stanno ridicolizzando davvero!!


----------



## robs91 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Spettacolo la Fiorentina quando gioca così.Inter ridicolizzata.


----------



## Albijol (17 Febbraio 2013)

La solita Fiorentina troppo leziosa...dovevano stare 6-7 a zero MINIMO vista la mole di occasioni create.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Febbraio 2013)

Partita mostruosa dei viola,Inde (e Strama) completamente ridicolizzata.


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2013)

Grande Fiore per mole di gioco, ma ho concretizzato troppo poco e cosi rischierà fino alla fine.


----------



## The Ripper (17 Febbraio 2013)

Strafalcioni non ci sta capendo più nulla. In trasferta è imbarazzante. Sono messi malissimo in campo, M A L I S S I M O ! ! ! ! ! !
La difesa poi 
Se giocano così nel derbi ne facciamo 4.

Grande Fiorentina stasera
, anche se troppo poco cinica


----------



## prebozzio (17 Febbraio 2013)

Con un centrocampo del genere si vede il calcio al massimo livello. Grandissima Viola, se tornano a fare buoni risultati con continuità saranno loro i rivali più difficili per il terzo posto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Esatto scometto che il derby non lo vinciamo... siamo esperti a far rinascere i morti.. che palle 4 derby di fila che si va a perdere  se accade mi faccio suora...


Mi è salita la curiosità e purtroppo devo informarti che è successo già di perdere 4 derby di fila, per due volte: dal venticinquesimo al ventottesimo e dal centotredicesimo al centosedicesimo per la precisione


----------



## Nivre (17 Febbraio 2013)

Che spasso questa inter... se il primo tempo finiva 5-0 per i viola non c'era nulla da dire. Troppo scarsi

Al derby li dobbiamo umiliare!


----------



## The P (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ora dico una cosa molto impopolare:

il movimento senza palla e la copertura del campo della Fiorentina, personalmente, la vedo solo nel Barcellona (ovviamente meglio di quella viola).

Montella è bravissimo.


----------



## Nivre (17 Febbraio 2013)

Vabbe se perdiamo il derby contro questi morti siamo da internare, senza se e senza ma. Questa inter, attualmente, non e una squadra di calcio


----------



## SololaMaglia (17 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Ora dico una cosa molto impopolare:
> 
> il movimento senza palla e la copertura del campo della Fiorentina, personalmente, la vedo solo nel Barcellona (ovviamente meglio di quella viola).
> 
> Montella è bravissimo.



Concordo però non puoi fare quel gioco con Muntari, Ambrosini, Flamini ecc...

C'è anche da dire che sta Fiorentina "fenomenale" è sotto a uno dei Milan peggiori degli ultimi anni, quindi sarei molto cauto nei giudizi


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Già bocciato Kovacic? LOL


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiamo già dato perdendo vergognosamente il derby d'andato, *quel* Milan meritava la vittoria, figurarsi questo Milan contro questa Inter.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

kovacic subito fatto subito fuori mah


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Speriamo che l'amichevole infrasettimanale non pesi. Mah


----------



## The P (17 Febbraio 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Concordo però non puoi fare quel gioco con Muntari, Ambrosini, Flamini ecc...
> 
> C'è anche da dire che sta Fiorentina "fenomenale" è sotto a uno dei Milan peggiori degli ultimi anni, quindi sarei molto cauto nei giudizi



mi stai fraintendendo. 
Parlo di copertura del campo e di fase non possesso.

Poi il Milan è sopra perché è molto, molto più forte. La Fiore è una squadra di mezzi giocatori + Jovetic + Borja Valero + Pizzaro (che però ha 52 anni).


----------



## DannySa (17 Febbraio 2013)

Potevano stare veramente 7-0, pazzesco


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Già bocciato Kovacic? LOL



già ho visto ora mah, dovrebbero dargli piu fiducia e solo l'inizio ma ho già un brutto presentimento, alvarez non e che sia molto meglio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

tacco di Aquilani e ancora Jovetic!


----------



## DannySa (17 Febbraio 2013)

JOJO e 3 BENE BENE Strama!


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ma l'assist di Aquilani?!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

finalmente l'hanno chiusa


----------



## Frikez (17 Febbraio 2013)

Jojo


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Febbraio 2013)

imbarazzanti.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Moratto manda a casa Stramaccioni prima del Derby...


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

3-0 jovetic


----------



## DannySa (17 Febbraio 2013)

Come gioca bene questa Fiorentina però


----------



## Principe (17 Febbraio 2013)

E' l'Inter che è' molto somara...... E Montella che fa giocare splendidamente la fiorentina


----------



## DannySa (17 Febbraio 2013)

Non era da espellere? gomitata

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Buono, Juan Gesù salta il derby


----------



## Principe (17 Febbraio 2013)

Era rosso


----------



## Frikez (17 Febbraio 2013)

Questo è rosso tutta la vita


----------



## DannySa (17 Febbraio 2013)

Gesù non ci sarà e Samuel non recupera, con chi giocano? 
E anche se Samuel venisse toccato da dio in modo da recuperare non dovrebbe essere molto in condizione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

delirio su interfans c'è ne di belle da ridere


----------



## Principe (17 Febbraio 2013)

Siete sicuri fosse diffidato juan?


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Febbraio 2013)

perche j.jesus salta il derby?non mi pare fosse tra i diffidati


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

spero che non caccia Stramaccioni prima del Derby


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

e sooooooooo 4


----------



## Doctore (17 Febbraio 2013)

....annichiliti


----------



## DannySa (17 Febbraio 2013)

E 4, bravi!


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

E 4


----------



## Principe (17 Febbraio 2013)

Non era diffidato juan ..... Bisogna stare attenti a dire le cose


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Febbraio 2013)

Saliamo tutti sulla Stramagiostra


----------



## vota DC (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ahahaah ho proprio Aquilani schierato....


----------



## DannySa (17 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Siete sicuri fosse diffidato juan?



Da dove sto "guardando" io c'era misses next match, però boh.


----------



## Doctore (17 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> spero che non caccia Stramaccioni prima del Derby


prende delio rossi giusto per il derby


----------



## Frikez (17 Febbraio 2013)

Guardate che Juan Jesus non era diffidato..Pereira sì invece


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Febbraio 2013)

non vorrei esaltarmi però un nuovo wimbledon domenica...


----------



## chicagousait (17 Febbraio 2013)

E fanno anche il quarto


----------



## DannySa (17 Febbraio 2013)

Pereyra salta il derby


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;127166 ha scritto:


> Ljajic titolare e toni in panca mah



scusami Ljajic scusa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

domenica dobbiamo dargli il colpo di grazia


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Febbraio 2013)

pereira ammonito..era diffidato


----------



## iceman. (17 Febbraio 2013)

ranocchia il nuovo nesta..ma chi e' che lo voleva sto cesso? e' peggio di zapata.


Stramaccioni fa il mourinho in conferenza stampa e poi e' peggio di un gigi cagni qualunque.


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> non vorrei esaltarmi però un nuovo wimbledon domenica...



non esaltiamoci troppo che poi va a finire male


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Pereyra salta il derby



peccato era meglio che c'era


----------



## iceman. (17 Febbraio 2013)

ranocchia il nuovo nesta..ma chi e' che lo voleva sto cesso? e' peggio di zapata.


Stramaccioni fa il mourinho in conferenza stampa e poi e' peggio di un gigi cagni qualunque.


----------



## forzajuve (17 Febbraio 2013)

Oggi Stramazzoni si dimette


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Febbraio 2013)

a questo punto ESIGO la manita.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Oggi Stramazzoni si dimette



Lo caccia


----------



## Hammer (17 Febbraio 2013)

Stramaccioni sei inutile al calcio


----------



## iceman. (17 Febbraio 2013)

finche' vanno in giro con zanetti e cambiasso


----------



## Hammer (17 Febbraio 2013)

Su Interfans c'è il DELIRIO

"Zanetti e Cambiasso sono un cancro da estirpare. "


----------



## Principe (17 Febbraio 2013)

4 a 0 e attacca la fiorentina impressionante strama lo caccia


----------



## DannySa (17 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo caccia



Vediamo, voglio ridere fino a mercoledì con questi


----------



## Gekyn (17 Febbraio 2013)

Questa fiorentina ne avrebbe fatti 4 anche a noi....


----------



## iceman. (17 Febbraio 2013)

se segna pure bin laden e' umiliazione totale


----------



## Hammer (17 Febbraio 2013)

Cani, l'Europa League la merita cento volte la Fiore


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Su Interfans c'è il DELIRIO
> 
> "Zanetti e Cambiasso sono un cancro da estirpare. "



ahaha e vero sto leggendo pure io ahaha sono impazziti


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Balotelli lo crocifigge ai pali della porta sto Jesus


----------



## iceman. (17 Febbraio 2013)

sto kuzmanovic e' na segha


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

ahahaha la curva viola :" Il Pallone e quello giallo"


----------



## DannySa (17 Febbraio 2013)

Tanto son disperati che secondo me Milito torna su una gamba e parte titolare domenica.


----------



## Gekyn (17 Febbraio 2013)

Entra schelotto haha


----------



## iceman. (17 Febbraio 2013)

valero e' forte forte


----------



## Gre-No-Li (17 Febbraio 2013)

Stramazzonidas e i trecento prescritti...finisce come alle Termopili...


----------



## Hammer (17 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;127296 ha scritto:


> ahaha e vero sto leggendo pure io ahaha sono impazziti



Stanno degenerando. È uno spettacolo


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Febbraio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Su Interfans c'è il DELIRIO
> 
> "Zanetti e Cambiasso sono un cancro da estirpare. "



è una frase ridondante ogni volta che perdono e vanno male le cose, poi capitano sei la mia vita e cose del genere


----------



## Nivre (17 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Balotelli lo crocifigge ai pali della porta sto Jesus




Hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## iceman. (17 Febbraio 2013)

questi hanno anche g.rossi ai box

- - - Aggiornato - - -

questi hanno anche g.rossi ai box


----------



## Hammer (17 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> è una frase ridondante ogni volta che perdono e vanno male le cose, poi capitano sei la mia vita e cose del genere



Cuchu, Pupi, El Tractor


----------



## rossovero (17 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;127299 ha scritto:


> ahahaha la curva viola :" Il Pallone e quello giallo"



 Fantastico!


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Stanno degenerando. È uno spettacolo



mamma mia non ci credo c'è da ridere a leggere certe cose


----------



## iceman. (17 Febbraio 2013)

ranocchia rotfl


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Sto Schelotto sembra il demonio


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ranocchia-Cassano


----------



## Doctore (17 Febbraio 2013)

commento di un interista su inperfans ''Ma un cambio alla pari Moratti......Della Valle?''...sono messi malissimo


----------



## DannySa (17 Febbraio 2013)

Cioè Ranocchia sta facendo il Beckenbauer della situazione, va a fare l'attaccante


----------



## Principe (17 Febbraio 2013)

Partita di calcio , a vedere il Milan di allegri poi rabbrividisco


----------



## The P (17 Febbraio 2013)

Llama pronto ad entrare a Montella: "Mister non esce mai"


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> commento di un interista su inperfans ''Ma un cambio alla pari Moratti......Della Valle?''...sono messi malissimo


nei post precedenti invocavano benitez


----------



## DannySa (17 Febbraio 2013)

Strama a fine partita cosa dirà? 
"E' colpa dell'arbitro!"


----------



## prebozzio (17 Febbraio 2013)

Jesus è un killer, se Balo mantiene la calma lo fa impazzire


----------



## Albijol (17 Febbraio 2013)

Neanche in BoundGangbangs ho visto stupri simili


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

gol di cassano.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Bel gol di Cassano


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

remuntadaaaaaa


----------



## DannySa (17 Febbraio 2013)

Bene, così rosicano ancora di più.
Gol prettamente casuale ed inutile, Strama salvo!


----------



## chicagousait (17 Febbraio 2013)

Bel gol


----------



## Doctore (17 Febbraio 2013)

altro commento disperato ''immeritato il goal della bandiera 

risultato bugiardo ''


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ragà, lasciamo perdere i commenti degli altri. Pensiamo a noi...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Febbraio 2013)

Doveva finire 6-0 minimo eh..

Se non stra-vinciamo contro questi......


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Febbraio 2013)

Che scoppola mamma mia!
Dai Stramaccioni vai a casa che non è roba per te..


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragà, lasciamo perdere i commenti degli altri. Pensiamo a noi...



ecco sarà meglio  che non stiamo messi granchè meglio come gioco... e col barça ci sfotteranno cmq


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

che batosta


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

finita errrrrrrrrrrr pokerinoooooooo dajeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Nivre (17 Febbraio 2013)

Gli Strama-Boys


----------



## Principe (17 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;127339 ha scritto:


> finita errrrrrrrrrrr pokerinoooooooo dajeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Fantastico


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Febbraio 2013)

Peccato per il gol di Brave Heart,per il resto seratona.
E adesso speriamo in un morale a terra in vista del Derby.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che asino sto Jovetic


----------



## Aphex (17 Febbraio 2013)

Godo poco. Ma proprio poco eh.

Comunque stai a vedere che questi scappati di casa, in un modo o nell'altro il derby lo sfangano, ho questo timore.
Cioè dai, sono talmente imbarazzanti che potrebbero vincere! Tipo Roma-Juve di ieri.


----------



## Hammer (17 Febbraio 2013)

Non dico quello che sto pensando per non fare l'uccellaccio del malaugurio


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2013)

non possiamo non umiliarli esigo minimo 4 gol

ma mi accontento anche di uno 0-1 con gol decisivo di Traoré che sarebbe ugualmente umiliante

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Handanovic torna a casa a piedi, olè


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Speriamo che sta banda non cacci la scienza contro di noi,come di consueto.....


----------



## Aphex (17 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che sta banda non cacci la scienza contro di noi,come di consueto.....


Potrebbe pure essere; con il Cluj piazzeranno al 100% riserve su riserve e noi abbiamo il Barça.
Se li incontrassimo tipo domani sarebbe un massacro, ma tra una settimana non so...Sperem!


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che sta banda non cacci la scienza contro di noi,come di consueto.....


Temo proprio di si, l'anno scorso abbiamo perso due volte contro questi qui ed eravamo nettamente più forti, quest'anno idem. Speriamo in Balotelli.

Riguardo la partita, Inter inguardabile a dir poco, Fiorentina spettacolare.


----------



## DennyJersey (17 Febbraio 2013)

Sarà la partita della vita per loro e per stramaccions, quindi dobbiamo anche noi giocarla molto, ma molto bene se vogliamo vincerla. Questo risultato potrebbe paradossalmene essere un male per noi. Nel frattempo però si gode a profusione.. niiiiannnngggggg... (rumore tipico da sorpasso)!


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

lo scrivo adesso, domenica faranno un partitone ne sono sicura al 101%


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Febbraio 2013)

Keep calm.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Potrebbe pure essere; con il Cluj piazzeranno al 100% riserve su riserve e noi abbiamo il Barça.
> Se li incontrassimo tipo domani sarebbe un massacro, ma tra una settimana non so...Sperem!



Beh comunque col Cluj non possono mettere molte riserve,altrimenti vengono anche li eliminati.In attacco devono far giocare i titolari e anche negli altri reparti le alternative scarseggiano.Non sarà una passeggiata di piacere quella in Romania.


----------



## Butcher (17 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che asino sto Jovetic



Mario non fallisce MAI!


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque Strafalcioni s'è lamentato dell'arbitraggio


----------



## Nivre (17 Febbraio 2013)

E' ovvio che non siamo esperti a far resuscitare i morti ma secondo me questa volta sarà diverso, Balotelli li purga per bene.

Poi vabbè, se non dovesse succedere allora ritiriamoci tutti su un'isola deserta e facciamo degli harakiri. Sarebbe troppo umiliante perdere 4 derby di fila. Soprattutto contro questi morti allenati da un nonallenatore


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Febbraio 2013)

*Olé!!! Si baila*   

Vista anche l'assenza di JJ domenica sera io mi sa che abdico pure per lo stadio


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> *Olé!!! Si baila*
> 
> Vista anche l'assenza di JJ domenica sera io mi sa che abdico pure per lo stadio


Juan non era diffidato.Comunque Samuel mica recupera per domenica???


----------



## Albijol (17 Febbraio 2013)

Cmq solito deretano di Stramazzoni, Pereira squalificato per noi è una sfiga mostruosa


----------



## Aphex (17 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh comunque col Cluj non possono mettere molte riserve,altrimenti vengono anche li eliminati.In attacco devono far giocare i titolari e anche negli altri reparti le alternative scarseggiano.Non sarà una passeggiata di piacere quella in Romania.


In attacco sicuramente hai ragione tu, per il resto secondo me useranno solo due-tre titolari negli altri reparti, anche se tra infortuni e altro hanno una rosa piuttosto corta.
Speriamo che il Barça non ci tolga troppe energie e soprattutto che Mario faccia il suo dovere


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ma poi per assurdo possiamo vincere pure il derby ma poi? Noi e la lanzie che avversari sono?


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Mario non fallisce MAI!



Quando scrivi che sono forti non segnano MAI. Quindi...


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quando scrivi che sono forti non segnano MAI. Quindi...



Beh allora domenica impegnati ad incensarli.


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh comunque col Cluj non possono mettere molte riserve,altrimenti vengono anche li eliminati.In attacco devono far giocare i titolari e anche negli altri reparti le alternative scarseggiano.Non sarà una passeggiata di piacere quella in Romania.



Esatto, se l'Inter in Romania gioca con le riserve torna a casa. E se poi ti va male pure il derby sono 7 giorni che ti costano l'esonero certo.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Meno male che esiste l'Inter


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Febbraio 2013)

PUPAZZONI ha tolto Kovacic a fine pt; questa è una VIGLIACCATA che non gli perdonerò mai,sto pupazzo ha finito!


----------



## MisterBet (17 Febbraio 2013)

Gli ha evitato altri quarantacinque minuti di umiliazione, l'unica cosa che ha azzeccato stasera Stramaccioni...


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> PUPAZZONI ha tolto Kovacic a fine pt; questa è una VIGLIACCATA che non gli perdonerò mai,sto pupazzo ha finito!



Ma tu che ne sai di più, lo ha bocciato dopo appena 45 minuti?


----------



## DannySa (17 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Comunque Strafalcioni s'è lamentato dell'arbitraggio



Voleva far credere che sul 2-0 con la Fiorentina in 10 avrebbero recuperato, non s'è accorto però che la partita doveva e poteva finire tranquillamente 7-0, sbottando tra l'altro.
Allenatore ridicolo.


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma tu che ne sai di più, lo ha bocciato dopo appena 45 minuti?



Alcuni dicono di si,altri dicono lo abbia fatto per _proteggerlo_...mah

fatto sta che,imo,è stato il meno peggio,provava spesso a pressare alto e difficilmente perdeva palla,da mezzala è dove rende meglio,poi lo ha spostato in centro non si sa perché

Non vorrei che me lo rovinasse,come sta facendo con Guarin


----------



## 2515 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Alcuni dicono di si,altri dicono lo abbia fatto per _proteggerlo_...mah
> 
> fatto sta che,imo,è stato il meno peggio,provava spesso a pressare alto e difficilmente perdeva palla,da mezzala è dove rende meglio,poi lo ha spostato in centro non si sa perché
> 
> Non vorrei che me lo rovinasse,come sta facendo con Guarin



A me sembra che Guarin stia seguendo a ruota boateng, da mezzala che lotta ovunque a trequartista supponente che si estranea spesso dal gioco, gli manca solo il capello e la fidanzata famosa (se non ce l'ha già) e poi siete a posto.


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> A me sembra che Guarin stia seguendo a ruota boateng, da mezzala che lotta ovunque a trequartista supponente che si estranea spesso dal gioco, gli manca solo il capello e la fidanzata famosa (se non ce l'ha già) e poi siete a posto.



Stavo per arrivare a questo.....

L'allenatore itaGliano medio che fa? Ti mette il giocatore forte fisicamente e buono tecnicamente ma ancora un po' grezzo tatticamente TREQUARTISTA  Così magari ti spacca qualche partita,ma NON CRESCE dannazione,NON CRESCE!!!
Giocatori così vanno disciplinati e resi MEZZALI di CC,perdiana,MEZZALI! Basta con queste soluzioni del menga all'italiana che allungano la squadra e basta!!!


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Inter umiliata 

Da Interfans


----------



## 2515 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Stavo per arrivare a questo.....
> 
> L'allenatore itaGliano medio che fa? Ti mette il giocatore forte fisicamente e buono tecnicamente ma ancora un po' grezzo tatticamente TREQUARTISTA  Così magari ti spacca qualche partita,ma NON CRESCE dannazione,NON CRESCE!!!
> Giocatori così vanno disciplinati e resi MEZZALI di CC,perdiana,MEZZALI! Basta con queste soluzioni del menga all'italiana che allungano la squadra e basta!!!



All'inizio dell'anno precedente Conte stava facendo la stessa cosa con Vidal, e onestamente giocava pure bene lì, ma poi ha tolto il modulo col trequartista sia col 4-3-3 che col 3-5-2 e così vidal ha dovuto disciplinarsi definitivamente nel suo ruolo e ora, quando ha fiato e voglia, nel suo ruolo è il migliore della serie A e l'unico che può insidiarlo è il miglior nainggolan. Per carità è, noi abbiamo speso 7 milioni per boateng e li è valsi visto che lo scudetto è passato anche per lui e abbiamo avuto la minima decenza di non aumentargli l'ingaggio in estate, voi rischiate pure di non far valere il suo acquisto, meglio che strama o chi per lui lo rimetta al suo posto. Anche perché Ranieri aveva gli stessi punti l'anno scorso a sto punto di stagione. E 16 punti nelle ultime 14 partite..con un solo gol in meno del Siena ultimo..


----------



## yelle (18 Febbraio 2013)

ho addirittura sentito dire che loro almeno sono protagonisti in Europa League, noi invece siamo anonimi in Champions


----------



## 2515 (18 Febbraio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> ho addirittura sentito dire che loro almeno sono protagonisti in Europa League, noi invece siamo anonimi in Champions



Boia can vuoi mettere il super Cluj con il Barça, che se beccava l'inter stasera vinceva 30 a 0 poi?XD (con messi che corre all'indietro ovviamente)


----------



## Devil May Cry (18 Febbraio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> ho addirittura sentito dire che loro almeno sono protagonisti in Europa League, noi invece siamo anonimi in Champions



Si va bè ma quello è un depressone di QSVS adesso mi sfugge il nome..Ma come si fa??Come si fa a dire certe cose??


Comunque la Fiorentina ha giocato veramente benissimo..Però c'è anche da dire che l'Inter non ha proprio giocato!!Risulta anche facile giocare bene contro una squadra che cammina al posto di correre.

Strafalcioni ovviamente è un incompetente..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Se fosse finita 7-1 nessuno avrebbe avuto da ridire lol


----------



## juventino (18 Febbraio 2013)

Non mi aspettavo che venissero umiliati così. Sinceramente penso che se perdete il derby con questa Inter vi dovreste suicidare.


----------



## Ale (18 Febbraio 2013)

grande stramaa


----------



## smallball (18 Febbraio 2013)

e devono ringraziare Handanovic...altrimenti altro che goleada


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2013)

No no ma ... non ho goduto...  .... no no


----------



## tequilad (18 Febbraio 2013)

Erede di Mourinho...si..si...


----------



## smallball (18 Febbraio 2013)

a parole son tutti bravi...


----------



## Hammer (18 Febbraio 2013)

Sono stati piallati sotto ogni punto di vista, anche e soprattutto per il (non)gioco espresso. Spero non capiti mai a noi


----------



## de sica (18 Febbraio 2013)

Eppure dopo questa partita,ho sempre più l presentimento che faremo resuscitare i morti..


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

a inizio anno hanno affermato di essere loro l' anti giuve e di essersi riusciti a migliorare e rinnovare dopo il triplete e finalmente avevano un bell' allenatore che sarebbe stato il nuovo talento in panchina e invece..........

si sono rivelati i soliti inconcludenti sia sul mercato sia sulla gestione del gruppo!!

acquistati giocatori a caso (l' unico buono è Riky Alvarez) e poco compatibili e l' unico giocatore che dovevano prendere era un vice Milito che puntualmente non hanno preso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ma io vorrei capire.... quand'è che questi hanno fatto 43 punti?
Tutte le partite che ho visto io quest'anno sono state prestazioni indegne... non le ho viste tutte, ma un bel po'.

Ed ora che sono morti ecco che arriverà qualcuno a resuscitarli, con tempismo perfetto..


----------



## 2515 (18 Febbraio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> a inizio anno hanno affermato di essere loro l' anti giuve e di essersi riusciti a migliorare e rinnovare dopo il triplete e finalmente avevano un bell' allenatore che sarebbe stato il nuovo talento in panchina e invece..........
> 
> si sono rivelati i soliti inconcludenti sia sul mercato sia sulla gestione del gruppo!!
> 
> acquistati giocatori a caso (l' unico buono è Riky Alvarez) e poco compatibili e l' unico giocatore che dovevano prendere era un vice Milito che puntualmente non hanno preso



L'unico buono alvarez? Hanno pagato 13 milioni e questo nelle giornate migliori da prestazioni da 6, lo odiano! E' più lento di seedorf 36enne strafatto e mezzo addormentato con le ciabatte.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Febbraio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> a inizio anno hanno affermato di essere loro l' anti giuve e di essersi riusciti a migliorare e rinnovare dopo il triplete e finalmente avevano un bell' allenatore che sarebbe stato il nuovo talento in panchina e invece..........
> 
> si sono rivelati i soliti inconcludenti sia sul mercato sia sulla gestione del gruppo!!
> 
> acquistati giocatori a caso (l' unico buono è Riky Alvarez) e poco compatibili e l' unico giocatore che dovevano prendere era un vice Milito che puntualmente non hanno preso



alvarez buono ? al max è un discreto mestierante del pallone , solo quell'incompetente di branca poteva prenderlo


----------



## jaws (18 Febbraio 2013)

L'inter finirà il campionato sotto a Roma e Catania, e starei attento anche all'Udinese


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

Infatti ragazzi ho detto che Alvarez (che è sempre stato rotto tra l' altro) è l' unico che si salva a livello tecnico.....quindi figuriamoci gli altri, poi ripeto che l' inter non la guardo mai quindi forse il mio giudizio è stato un po' affrettato, ma non mi sembra di sicuro di averli elogiati, anzi sono due anni che dico che fanno pena e che non si sono minimamente rinnovati..........


----------



## Prinz (18 Febbraio 2013)

Risorgeranno nel derby, of course


----------

